# Indianapolis 500



## MaxTimeOff (Jan 10, 2004)

Good luck to all of those racing in the Indy 500. Did anyone see the story about Sam Schmidt on the pre-race broadcast? Check out the pictures. One is a picture of Sam and myself and the other is a picture of Sam, myself, Richie Hern, and my good friend Kris. Richie Hearn is driving car #70 in the race this year. It would be so nice if Sam and Richie could win this race, it couldn't happen to nicer guys.

What does all of this have to do with a Bimmer Board? I actually purchased my X5 from Sam and got to know him. He's a really nice a guy. We were guests of his race team in 2002 and that's how we got the pictures.

Good luck Sam!!


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Hey McFly! The real car race was at 4:30 am PST this morning  (aka Formel 1).

I would normally skip the Indy race, but this time around, we've got a hot Chick w/ fast car..... I'll switch over from time to time to keep an eye on her


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

What a great picture Max... Loved the F1 race, what a freakin finish!!! BUT, racing is racing and I'll take it in every flavor possible! I'm recording the Indy race and can't wait to see it. Your right... if his team won... couldn't possibly happen to a nicer guy! :thumbup:


----------



## MaxTimeOff (Jan 10, 2004)

beewang said:


> Hey McFly! The real car race was at 4:30 am PST this morning  (aka Formel 1).
> 
> I would normally skip the Indy race, but this time around, we've got a hot Chick w/ fast car..... I'll switch over from time to time to keep an eye on her


I actually prefer F1 racing myself but I missed it. So McBee, get us invited as a guest to an F1 race so we can go in the pits, dine in the teams luxury suite and take pictures and then post 'em. Monaco comes to mind....let me know when you have that set up. I'll book the flights, heck, if you get that set up I'll pay for your ticket...... no kidding :thumbup:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

MaxTimeOff said:


> I actually prefer F1 racing ......So McBee, get us invited as a guest ..... Monaco comes to mind....let me know when you have that set up. I'll book the flights, heck, if you get that set up I'll pay for your ticket......QUOTE]
> 
> Monaco??!! :eeps: Funny you should mention that ....Well.... I've got you all hooked-Bratha!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

The Indy 500 today was much more exciting to watch than 95% of the F1 races I've ever watched in my life.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

gotta agree, my first 500 since Tony George split from CART, the credit goes to Danica and man was she exciting to watch :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaxTimeOff (Jan 10, 2004)

htdaab said:


> The Indy 500 today was much more exciting to watch than 95% of the F1 races I've ever watched in my life.


Yea, it sort of seems that Ferrari dominates most of the time at least recently. I remember when Long Beach had the F1 cars racing on the streets in the beginning, 1981/82 I think. It was exotic, international, and very cool. Those were the days!


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

REAL US F1 races occured at the Glen. Going back to the 50s.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> REAL US F1 races occured at the Glen. Going back to the 50s.


True, I go back to the early 70's not the 50's.

Except for Danica, I wasn't that impressed with the Indy 500. All the talk at the end about the greatest drivers in the world being there was getting very carried away. I think the driver lineup is very thin and the cars aren't technically so interesting. The list of drivers was enhanced a lot by the CART guys who were there. The commentators were very forgiving to AJ Foyt IV after his accident with Bruno. Bruno will now need back surgery by the way.


----------



## MaxTimeOff (Jan 10, 2004)

SteveT said:


> True, I go back to the early 70's not the 50's.
> 
> Except for Danica, I wasn't that impressed with the Indy 500. All the talk at the end about the greatest drivers in the world being there was getting very carried away. I think the driver lineup is very thin and the cars aren't technically so interesting. The list of drivers was enhanced a lot by the CART guys who were there. The commentators were very forgiving to AJ Foyt IV after his accident with Bruno. Bruno will now need back surgery by the way.


I am not a HUGE fan or historian of the Indy 500. With all of the IRL/CART infighting crap going on, I think I remember them having a difficult time actually filling the race with competitive cars and drivers. Does anyone know more about this?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

SteveT said:


> True, I go back to the early 70's not the 50's.
> 
> Except for Danica, I wasn't that impressed with the Indy 500. All the talk at the end about the greatest drivers in the world being there was getting very carried away. I think the driver lineup is very thin and the cars aren't technically so interesting. The list of drivers was enhanced a lot by the CART guys who were there. The commentators were very forgiving to AJ Foyt IV after his accident with Bruno. Bruno will now need back surgery by the way.


Actually F1 was at the Glen during the 70s also. I attended two races there in the 70s. AWESOME track.


----------

